# Tail Wagging



## Baxter (Jul 3, 2006)

My rabbit often twitches/flicks his tail while he is hopping around my house. I have read two different sources and one said that it means they are annoyed and another said that it means they are happy. Is my rabbit annoyed all the time???I hope not!!!:X

Michelle


----------



## manda (Jul 3, 2006)

Ryo does it when Alex is aggervating her.


----------



## rubysmom (Jul 4, 2006)

Ellie does it when she is ticked off at Hazel, her mated male buns. She is a 10 pound NZW with a HUGE tail. That was one of the first things I noticed about her and you can tell when she gets annoyed because she kind of flicks it up and down. Watch out!Yours might do that simply because it is in expanded territory. It might be something of an instinctualy or ritualized response to ward off any potential competitors from the territory...almost like an excitability indication.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 4, 2006)

'Horny'(is there another word for that )Bunnies do that too


----------



## naturestee (Jul 4, 2006)

*Mümmel wrote: *


> 'Horny' (is there another word for that )Bunnies do that too


 Yup! Loki wags his tail when he's doing his "love dance" around Mocha. Sometimes he wags his tail when he's excited about something else like a treat, or if he's just happy.


----------



## ec (Jul 4, 2006)

My rabbit, Nibbles (recently spayed) seems to do this when she's playing and gets especially intrigued/excited by something she sees. She also likes to be "chased" (gently, of course!), and i wonder if it's partly sexual/partly play at those times. (Note: she doesn't circle my feet...)


----------



## Baxter (Jul 4, 2006)

The "Horny" part makes complete sense! He is 8 months old and not yet neutered. I am going to get him neutered but I need a bit of time to put some money aside as well as find a good vet.

thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## Nes (Jul 5, 2006)

Up and down or side-to-side?

I'm not an expert AT ALL but I've noticed I get up & down when they are scared/angry and side-to-side is more of a happy wag; but that's just casual observations 

Nes.


----------



## ec (Jul 5, 2006)

I've only seen side-to-side tail wagging to date....


----------

